# Wife is GONE!!!!!!!!!!!



## martin1950 (Apr 16, 2019)

Made the round trip in and out of Chi-town yesterday, put the wife on a plane to Idaho for 2 weeks. I ain't seen that much traffic since I left the Bay Area. Being home all alone, except for the horses, cats, dogs, parrots and 3 tanks of Koi, I've decided to catch-up on my smoking tomorrow and I'll start with a 9# Butt, 4# pork loin, couple of beer-can chickens, 2 chunks of beef and 7 blocks of assorted chesses. Even warned the fire chief that I'd be using both smokers and the smoke was going to be rolling out of the garage because of a good chance of rain. The only problem is I just can't decide on what to have for supper tomorrow nite. But that's a good problem to have. Heck, I might even put together a pan of beans tonite. Even got a new 5&1/2 qt Dutch oven I ain't used yet.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey Martin...   Don't send her pictures...  You'll be the new full time cook.....


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 16, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Hey Martin...   Don't send her pictures...  You'll be the new full time cook.....


But from the looks of it, will only have to cook once a month


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 16, 2019)

Inscrutable said:


> But from the looks of it, will only have to cook once a month


Smoke 'em if ya got 'em.....


----------



## martin1950 (Apr 16, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Hey Martin...   Don't send her pictures...  You'll be the new full time cook.....



Dave, it's no secret to her that I can cook. When we met over 45 years ago she was a civil contracted K.P. and I was the Mess Sargent. She knows.


----------



## theoldmonkey (Apr 16, 2019)

martin, give her a call before she comes back....and tell her to take her time coming back home...lmao.


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Apr 16, 2019)

Shall we bring our own plate?


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 16, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> Dave, it's no secret to her that I can cook. When we met over 45 years ago she was a civil contracted K.P. and I was the Mess Sargent. She knows.


I love to cook, don’t mind shopping, and hate cleanup ... and my wife of almost 40 years is complete opposite ... perfectly complementary.


----------



## martin1950 (Apr 16, 2019)

Smokinribsbbq said:


> Shall we bring our own plate?



Ain't quite set-up for a gathering yet but I wouldn't rule one out in the future. I'm only on 2 & 1/2 acres and most of that in horse fencing.


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Apr 16, 2019)

I have several pasture's as well. Wouldn't be the first time I've slept in one.


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 16, 2019)

Smokinribsbbq said:


> I have several pasture's as well. Wouldn't be the first time I've slept in one.


As long as you wake up with the whole horse and not just the head next to you


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 16, 2019)

That's enough of a feedbag for the Koi, but what are you, the horses, dogs, cats and parrot gonna eat? 

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

Awesome  wife will be back and everything better in place and cleaned up.    

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 16, 2019)

Go for it SON!! Enjoy your time!!!


----------



## hb99 (Apr 17, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> Dave, it's no secret to her that I can cook. When we met over 45 years ago she was a civil contracted K.P. and I was the Mess Sargent. She knows.



Way back when I was in the Army, the word was Army cooks go to cooking school to forget how to cook.  LOL!

I wasn't sure where you were going when you said the wife is gone then proceeded with:  Being home all alone, except for the horses, cats, dogs, parrots and 3 tanks of Koi, I've decided to catch-up on my smoking tomorrow...I was half expecting a bad divorce and you were going to cook most of the animals you listed for revenge.

I'm glad there was a better outcome than what was in my sick mind.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 17, 2019)

Martin1950 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## martin1950 (Apr 17, 2019)

Well after 11 hours of running to and from the garage tending 2 smokers and a meat slicer, EVERYTHING is done. Not only that but everything is sliced, pulled, sectionalized, bagged and tag and the kitchen and slicer and pans are all clean. Made a few oop's but they were minor. All I'm doing tomorrow is dicing some potatoes and putting the hash together. And I even got some PP to my farmer neighbor as a thank you in time for supper. Now if I starve to death in the next two weeks it's only because I broke both legs and can't get to my freezer.

hb99, funny, I was trained at Ft. Lee VA. yeah, on an Army base. I'm sorry if my opening sentence confused ya, nah!! 

Martin


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 17, 2019)

Nice!!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2019)

Very nice .


----------



## Unique Name (Apr 17, 2019)

My E-vitation must have went to spam folder.
Looks great though!!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 18, 2019)

Wow! You sure did a lot! Everything looks real good! Great job! And thank you for your service!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 18, 2019)

M1950, Nice batch of smoked goodies, you won't starve while the wife is gone ! :)


----------



## ksblazer (Apr 18, 2019)

Wow!!

That is some serious smoking there

If you need any help getting rid of the evidence before the wife comes back. Let me know


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 18, 2019)

Haha - have a good time.  I wish you were my neighbor!  Like!


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 21, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> Made the round trip in and out of Chi-town yesterday, put the wife on a plane to Idaho for 2 weeks. I ain't seen that much traffic since I left the Bay Area. Being home all alone, except for the horses, cats, dogs, parrots and 3 tanks of Koi, I've decided to catch-up on my smoking tomorrow and I'll start with a 9# Butt, 4# pork loin, couple of beer-can chickens, 2 chunks of beef and 7 blocks of assorted chesses. Even warned the fire chief that I'd be using both smokers and the smoke was going to be rolling out of the garage because of a good chance of rain. The only problem is I just can't decide on what to have for supper tomorrow nite. But that's a good problem to have. Heck, I might even put together a pan of beans tonite. Even got a new 5&1/2 qt Dutch oven I ain't used yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome display. Pics when finished please.


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Apr 22, 2019)

Uh yea about that invite? 

It all looks great, next time you want to cook a feast bring it down and pull up a chair I'm running the big pit almost daily this time of year throw it on and pull up a chair.


----------



## martin1950 (Apr 23, 2019)

BigTurtle said:


> Awesome display. Pics when finished please.


Sorry Big Turtle, when I get a couple plates "Q" w/ mashed taters and pan fried gravy or bacon covered cheezy fries, it's hard to STOP and take a picture. Unless you want a pic of a greasy empty plate sitting on my bloated stomach and strained notches in my belt. LOL. Take my word for it, nobody wants to see that!!

Bob, thanks for the offer but this was a "cook" to test my organizational skills timewise between 2 smokers and a stove top and all the other things I have to do around here daily, plus her daily chores. BTW, those roads north of you are the worst roads I've seen.

View attachment 393976


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 23, 2019)

I underwent the roto rooter seeing eye snake  gastro intestinal exploration yesterday morning so I'd had no solid food for two days and once the anesthesia effects wore off yesterday I was hungry but I did grab  the camera. Oh, used the small unit for this.


----------



## Zero Hour (Apr 23, 2019)

Good Lord have mercy. These pictures definitely make me feel unworthy   I need to step up my game


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 23, 2019)

Very amusing thread!
I too questioned the title, but had a good chuckle where it lead and saw your intentions.  

Thank you for your service.
Son is current Army NG


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 24, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> Well after 11 hours of running to and from the garage tending 2 smokers and a meat slicer, EVERYTHING is done. Not only that but everything is sliced, pulled, sectionalized, bagged and tag and the kitchen and slicer and pans are all clean. Made a few oop's but they were minor. All I'm doing tomorrow is dicing some potatoes and putting the hash together. And I even got some PP to my farmer neighbor as a thank you in time for supper. Now if I starve to death in the next two weeks it's only because I broke both legs and can't get to my freezer.
> 
> hb99, funny, I was trained at Ft. Lee VA. yeah, on an Army base. I'm sorry if my opening sentence confused ya, nah!!
> 
> ...


That explains the mess hall trays.


----------



## Marian Starks (Apr 25, 2019)

Nice! Smoke 'em.


----------



## martin1950 (Apr 25, 2019)

BigTurtle said:


> That explains the mess hall trays.


 

Almost 20 years ago our #2 son and his bride asked us to cater the wedding party dinner for his college "brothers" and her college "sisters" at his in-laws home, about 200 in all. Their menu was simple, Old style Sunday afternoon family BBQ with oven baked chicken, assorted grilled chicken, cheezy mashed taters w/ pan fried bacon gravy, BBQ style beans, momma's kick-butt tater salad, oven baked mac & cheese, smoked salmon steaks w/ assorted cheeses and crackers and fresh grilled-on-the spot salmon steaks, and burgers and franks for the kids. And a special gift to his future In-Laws of some cold-smoked salmon caviar. Her parents put up every thing that was green or yellow.
The only place I knew of that could supply all the pots and pans for this little "cook" was Gordon Food Service, hence the mess hall style trays. But YES, I still have a couple of knives, an 16" steel, a 3 sided oil stone and of course my supervisors coffee mug from my days in the mess hall over 40 years ago.
A big thanks to all that have left comments and likes on this long running and long winded thread.


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 25, 2019)

I've been down that same road. Started with an old fuel oil barrel cooker, then a second one. Bought what I needed as I could afford it. I just bought several NSF long spatulas at a flea market dirt cheap. Restaurants close up frequently so there's a plenty available. My Pappy was an old Seargent did 21 years in uniform, Korea and Vietnam vet and now an Arlington honoree. I meant no ill will. Mess hall trays were metal in my youth. We were taken to the mess hall by Dad as an indoctrination I think. These things make our country great, and I thank you and EVERY veteran for your service and dedication to country and our collective freedom. God Bless and smoke on.


----------



## hb99 (May 6, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> Well after 11 hours of running to and from the garage tending 2 smokers and a meat slicer, EVERYTHING is done. Not only that but everything is sliced, pulled, sectionalized, bagged and tag and the kitchen and slicer and pans are all clean. Made a few oop's but they were minor. All I'm doing tomorrow is dicing some potatoes and putting the hash together. And I even got some PP to my farmer neighbor as a thank you in time for supper. Now if I starve to death in the next two weeks it's only because I broke both legs and can't get to my freezer.
> 
> hb99, funny, I was trained at Ft. Lee VA. yeah, on an Army base. I'm sorry if my opening sentence confused ya, nah!!
> 
> Martin



I've been to ALMC (Army Logistics Management College) at Ft. Lee about a dozen times.  Not a bad post per se considering what's outside the gates.  ; ' )


----------



## martin1950 (May 6, 2019)

Don't know about now-days, I was there way back in 1968. The only thing I remember about cooking was the perpetual soup.  What ever was left-over, it went into the pot. It lasted longer than the Energizer Bunny.


----------

